# House Warming



## Superman (25 May 2008)

Anyway, I know it's like a month or so off before I move into a new house.

It might not be a "ukaps" type things and I might not have my aquarium in top notch condition, but when I move in and after I'm organised, I do plan to have a house warming party.

So you'd all be invited and might be a good place to meet up and chat. I'm sure I could have a go at a BBQ - please make sure you're health insurance is well paid up before eating a chicken drum stick! lol

Anyway, I'll let you know and you're all welcome to pop along if you can.

Clark


----------



## TDI-line (26 May 2008)

Hi Clark,

Your a brave man, these UKAPS guys are all secret ravers.  

Where abouts will you be moving too.


----------



## Superman (26 May 2008)

Even better then!!

I can imagine that George is the worst having met him at TGM! lol

Moving to the Cheltenham area.


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 May 2008)

Well good luck with the move Clark, and I'll certainly help you celebrate if I can make it!


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I can imagine that George is the worst having met him at TGM! lol



The cheek...


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2008)

I dunno, I seem to remember reading you "raved all the way home" in one of the events threads!


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 May 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I dunno, I seem to remember reading you "raved all the way home" in one of the events threads!


Ha ha, poor Graeme driving down the M40 with George, Jeremy and I bouncing about and waving out arms around to old school house. Quality!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 May 2008)

Haha, that was abit mental. Funny though.


----------



## Aeropars (28 May 2008)

As long as you're all ravers and not swingers!


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2008)

HA! we can but hope!


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Jun 2008)

Is Starkey into Rave?  Old School, Trance which type.  Just interested. lol


----------



## John Starkey (4 Jul 2008)

Hi All,i like a bit of dance music acctually,regards john


----------



## TDI-line (5 Jul 2008)

Have you moved in yet Clark?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Have you moved in yet Clark?


Most likely moving as I write, he is moving today


----------



## Superman (11 Jul 2008)

Yes, moved in last weekend. What fun that was. My family and friends didn't really get the jist that I'd spend 2 hours sorting the tank out whilst they were having a go on the PS3 and drinking beer after moving me in.

This weekend will be sorting out the house and looking to have a BBQ or something later on in the month for my birthday too.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Jul 2008)

Keep us posted on a date


----------

